# My Collection of Un-motivation



## Mursaat (Sep 20, 2010)

Well over the last couple of years I have been collecting models across 3 various armies however as you can see by the following pics I have not managed to finish many.

Still I though I would share some of my work with the world, although only just recently there is only a couple of models are am really happy with.

So the armies that i favour are as follows: Tomb Kings, WOC, and Grey Knights.

[I will be uploading pictures of my models as I add them to Imageshack, my Internet seems to be running a little slow at the moment.]

Ok we will begin with my best model I think by far: this is my Tomb King:


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey. Nice work and look forward to seeing more of your works.

All the best.


----------



## Mursaat (Sep 20, 2010)

View from the back of my tomb king.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Liking the Tomb King mate. The blue is really vibrant.


----------



## Mursaat (Sep 20, 2010)

Some of my almost finished Warriors of Tzeentch:


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Mursaat said:


> Some of my almost finished Warriors of Tzeentch:


Just sent some reps your way for this.


----------



## Mursaat (Sep 20, 2010)

Achaylus72 said:


> Just sent some reps your way for this.


thanks as you can tell i have a few knights in the background i haven't done.
the yellow base with rocks is designed because i was going to have them trudging across a sulphurous waste land.


----------



## t11072 (Oct 26, 2011)

Never considered that paint scheme for Chaos Warriors, it's GORGEOUS :shok:


----------



## Mursaat (Sep 20, 2010)

Well my one of my besties decided he didnt need his glass L shaped table any more so now i have some where for both my PC and my Hobby, So hopefully this threads going to pick up  now that i have some where to actually do my models.

Well here is my work area  kinda proud of it at the moment.









And here is what I spent the evening/night working on from just an under-coated model to being finished.


----------



## Mursaat (Sep 20, 2010)

This mornings effort, I am liking the colour scheme. Any thoughts?


----------



## Mursaat (Sep 20, 2010)

Haven't really been up to much just mainly undercoating them all in Khemri Brown X_X so monotinus. Thought I would share a little progress though.


----------



## Mursaat (Sep 20, 2010)

Dabbling a little in space marines just thought I would share some of my work.



















Current commander of my soon to be Imperial Fists Successor chapter unsure as to what the exact name will be, feel free to C&C.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Good work on the cloak; the folds look natural.

The brass appears a little patchy in places.


----------



## Mursaat (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah i had trouble keeping my hand steady and so on, and was doing it not far from the heater (due to it getting cold here and we need it on to keep my little munchkin (son) happy). The paint kept drying out very fast on me but it came up with a more worn look so ive just gone with it.

Hopefully there will be more to come if i can keep myself motivated. Placed a order for 20Tactical Marines from the US today. 

So hopefully they will arrive in the next couple of weeks and i can crack them open and get my paint on and actually bring something to the table lol.

I highly doubt that ill have the 45 men and 6 vehicles i need (bought and painted up in time for this years local tournament at the end of June, but its still motivation to finally get something done.

Ive so far Sold off all my Fantasy (Tomb Kings & Warriors of Chaos), Also I have sold my old metal Grey Knights as im not into them as much any more. i kept getting stonewalled with lists and thought i would go for a SM army with a little more versatility.

So that is how i have come about these marines, the colour scheme is just something i went with. Originally they were going to be a bone coloured armour with red gore shoulder pads but when i first painted that model it looked rather yukky so i thought i would try my hand at black armour and to me it turned out fairly good.

The shoulder pads turned out ok with the green, green is my favourite colour so i just went with it... I was going to go with a camo green but i found it to be too bright on the black and it looked kinda out of place. So from there i ended up going with more of a catachan green then chose to hilight it by drybrushing with the camo green.

Thanks for the comment on the cape that was simple as and i loved the effect:

1) Painted the cape Chaos Black
2) Painted Catachan Green over the top
3) Drybrushed the raised parts of the cape with Camo Green
4) Washed the entire cape with Thraka Green
5) Washed Badab Black into the recesses only of the cape

But yeah as i said earlier I am going for a Imperial Fists kind of army (I love the heraldry and style just not keen on the nasty yellow lol) and havent come up for a name for my chapter yet.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Sounds like you have your work cut out for you look forward to seeing more of your models!


----------



## Mursaat (Sep 20, 2010)

Funny thing is I have another idea im interested in Trying and that is My "White Wolves of Celestine" a Female Space Marine army but just not sure how to go about getting female heads, or wondering if I should take the already feminine wood elf heads and use milliput and try my hand and making long flowing hair for the models.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Mursaat said:


> Funny thing is I have another idea im interested in Trying and that is My "White Wolves of Celestine" a Female Space Marine army but just not sure how to go about getting female heads, or wondering if I should take the already feminine wood elf heads and use milliput and try my hand and making long flowing hair for the models.


that's why my female SM all wear helmets and will have other things to make them femmine. like sleeves.


----------



## Mursaat (Sep 20, 2010)

got any examples you can show me as im all for some more tips on how to make feminine SM's but i dont want to have to replace all 45 heads of the infantry i will be using X_X that would be a nightmare.

By sleeves do you mean the things from a shirt? as in Arm Sleeves?


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Mursaat said:


> got any examples you can show me as im all for some more tips on how to make feminine SM's but i dont want to have to replace all 45 heads of the infantry i will be using X_X that would be a nightmare.
> 
> By sleeves do you mean the things from a shirt? as in Arm Sleeves?


Yes I mean arm sleeves that go under the shoulder armor like the sisters of battle. Like this........Magpie actually found this for me b/c I needed ideas for my SM that makes them more fem without doing a whole sculpt for a head b/c my skills are not there for that. http://sheason.deviantart.com/art/Sister-of-Battle-final-156692961 

I am also making every one have capes and sargents will have ta-bards.


----------



## Mursaat (Sep 20, 2010)

Well good news is my order of 20 Tactical Marines is here at the moment I am a little annoyed with myself, in the time its taken to get here I decided to come up with a Space Wolves Fluff that I am really loving creating and thus thinking about predominantly going in that direction I'm guessing I can still use my current marines I just ordered though in the same army. will upload some pics of the models half put together tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Sounds good! Can't wait to see how things are coming along!


----------



## Mursaat (Sep 20, 2010)

Well so far the bodies and and so on have been put together as you can see now I just have to decide what storyline and scheme I am going to chose for my models.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

You could also use some heads from the slaanesh demonettes. They look like the could be female space mariney


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

davespil said:


> You could also use some heads from the slaanesh demonettes. They look like the could be female space mariney


I thought about that but they would prolly look a little small.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

Also, Dark Eldar Wytches are plastic and have some heads that might work. You'd have to shave down the ears a bit.


----------



## Mursaat (Sep 20, 2010)

I am thinking only the terminators are going to end up as helmetless female heads.

FFS cant get this white armour stuff right.

tried bringing it back from a grey and it looks patchy as hell, also tried white then delvin mud and then hi lighting and it still looks lousy.

... 2 or so hours later

yay close to white space wolves grey spreads much better.


----------



## Mursaat (Sep 20, 2010)

Just thought I would show my progress so far with the white armour.

I do understand it looks a little patchy but I think it is coming along well for a first time attempt.



















C&C Welcome.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

It does not look that patchy to me. Certainly better than may attempts at white I have seen.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

That looks pretty good I don't think it really looks patchy at all my self.


----------



## Mursaat (Sep 20, 2010)

Just thought I would share some more progress just to get a feel for if im going about this the right way.

As you can tell I have darkened the recesses of the armour to make it a little more bolder, the arms are only green tacked on at the moment not glued. once its complete I'm hoping its going to be a full army theme for my "White Wolves" Fluff idea (I haven't posted it up yet, as im still working on it).


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

I like it and white wolves are really cool! you know in the wild unless they are in the artic white and all balck wolves are driven out of a pack unlesss the pack is really hurting for member b/c they are different.


----------



## Mursaat (Sep 20, 2010)

This thread is a collection of various things that I have been doing but I don't have a particular thread relating to any one army that I have actually got around to finishing. So I was wondering if I should work on a separate thread since this one is filled with mostly things that I have moved on from.


----------



## Mursaat (Sep 20, 2010)

The basic theme I think I will be going with, havent finished the banner and shoulder pads yet but you get the general idea.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

I like it simple and elegant they will look really good on the battle field!


----------



## Mursaat (Sep 20, 2010)

Changed the colour of the gun because the gold was way to shiney in my opinion.
I have almsot finished this one just need to work out the insigna for the banner and shoulder pads etc and do the base.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

I do like that gun better but then I am not really a fan of gold anyway.


----------



## Mursaat (Sep 20, 2010)

Well i finally finished my first model that i am actually happy with... 1 down 19 to go /sigh.

Anyways here it is.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Your Space Marine looks awesome! and I know how you fell about having a lot to do but it feels so good to finally get one done! I really like the paint scheme you did it looks fantastic!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks good.

I find that once I have done a scheme once replicating it is faster so it might be less of a drag to do the rest.


----------



## Mursaat (Sep 20, 2010)

well you were right recreating it was much faster as now i know what the heck i am actually doing to get these models a nice shade of white without looking to streaky, just thought i would share the 2 models i have finished so far so you can get a feel for what they will look like once they are all completed.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Looking good.

The contrast between armour and purity seal is very good.


----------



## Mursaat (Sep 20, 2010)

The current storyline i have going for my White Wolves.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1256231#post1256231


----------



## Mursaat (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi there guys, I would first like to take some time to apologise for anyone who happened to be looking forward to my work, unfortunately real life got in the way, and needless to say long story the last year of my absence can be summed up in a few simple points.

1) Split with the ex (cheating lying dog)
2) Battled with depression (won/winning hopefully)
3) In my some what depressive state gave away/sold all my models from all of my projects and stopped playing and doing models and pretty much quit everything in life. (idiot move)
4) Got a new partner that loves and supports my ventures when it comes to warhammer (she even likes warhammer), made me feel better about myself and got me back into warhammer. (albeit fantasy at the moment).

Any way im back with a vengeance and some more passion, even though I have none of my previous models I have purchased the first part of what will soon be 2500 points worth of high elves.

So on that note I thought I would share what I have been up to lately, and share my plans for my project that's if any one is still around to view this lol:


Well as you can see so far this is part of my collection:
Prince to be riding that dragon/ or a mage im not sure yet.
2 bolt throwers still on sprue in the background.
20 phoenix guard
2 white lion chariots
20 lothern sea-guard
2 high wizards
1 wizards on a horse (still on sprue)


another 20 lotherns.


another 20 lothern, and 40 archers on sprues still.

The other items im intending to add at a later date will be a phoenix, some more phoenix guard, and a couple of great eagles... not sure about weather I want white lions, or dragon knight at the moment I have never had much luck with them my opponent obliterated my heavy cav as his first task every time I play him so I tend not to bother too much with them any more lol.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey, Mursaat.
Glad to hear things are looking up for you in the real world mate :so_happy:

I'll be keeping an eye on this, as even though I don't play WFB, I'm a big fan of the High Elves


----------



## Mursaat (Sep 20, 2010)

Some close ups of my not quite finished arch mage and green and brown colour scheme, uhm people will probably bitch that "they look like wood elves" but yeah deal with it green is my favourite colour, and im really tired of seeing sky blue, royal blues, and red coloured high elf armies in my local area and the codex so I decided to go with something a little different. 

The Front~


The Back


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

I just get rid of stuff that I have no motivation to finish.
If I can get money, so much the better.
If all else fails, the skip accepts all.

This is why army collecting is NOT an impulse buy for me. I choose what I want because I WANT to play with them. If, after several months, I still want to play with them, then I start it, one unit at a time, and it still won't see play until enough is painted to make a valid force.


----------



## Mursaat (Sep 20, 2010)

yeah well unfortunately I used to be in a shitty relationship where the person i was with never facilitated my hobbies all she did was ridicule and put me down for it to my face while telling everyone else she thought it was okay.

but I will definitely be sticking to these elves in the last 6 months they have really been enjoyable and something i do plan on sticking with.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Mursaat said:


> yeah well unfortunately I used to be in a shitty relationship where the person i was with never facilitated my hobbies all she did was ridicule and put me down for it to my face while telling everyone else she thought it was okay.


Cheers to that. I think many of us can agree that this is a much more enjoyable hobby if we can share it with the ones closest to us. Glad to hear things are better for you


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Mursaat said:


> yeah well unfortunately I used to be in a shitty relationship where the person i was with never facilitated my hobbies all she did was ridicule and put me down for it to my face while telling everyone else she thought it was okay.
> 
> but I will definitely be sticking to these elves in the last 6 months they have really been enjoyable and something i do plan on sticking with.


She sounds toxic. Good that you are away from her, then.

My girlfriends have always known I was a gamer. They never ridiculed me for it. 
Could be because I never bothered with a girlfriend in my high school years (I was too busy with my nose in a book or blowing stuff up at school and the girls were what I'd refer to as 'toxic' these days. It was an area where sports was the "thing" and if you didn't do it, you didn't matter.)


----------



## Mursaat (Sep 20, 2010)

i was lucky enough to get myself a new partner and she loves the look of high elves and is thinking about getting into warhammer, as we already do DND/Merp/Pathfinder together, luckily enough she has decided that she wants to go with high elves, here i was thinking SCORE!! now i can have 2 times the army... unfortunately she wants to paint them with capes of warlock pink D: which was not what i had in mind for my army lol. Any ways i think my spark is ignited for the first time in about a year as i have dragged all my high elves out, bought the 8th ed Codex and am putting together the stacks of sprue's that i currently have. Also i have organised a regular paint night once a week. So hopefully you are going to see some actual progress on this thread.


----------



## Mursaat (Sep 20, 2010)

The missus said to do it warlock purple, so i did... seemed to come out much nicer than the prevous green... i am aware i need to smooth out my coats a little more as im having trouble with my paint drying mid way and leaving my model looking a bit blotchy. Plus not to mention if i could actually keep my hand steady that would be great also.
















Just realised how god damn awful they look when you make them full size DD:


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

suggest thinning down the paint AND using a wet pallet to keep the paint from drying whilst using it. BTW with the wet pallet, you don't need to add that much water or medium to thin it down, just enough to get it going at the start as there is the wicking process going on on the pallet so the paint is always "moist". What you'll find is that after a while the paint actually becomes too thin and you actually need to add a bit more paint to get it back to the correct consistency!


----------



## Mursaat (Sep 20, 2010)

Getting ready to paint these today 










15 mins and i have progressed to getting the base coat done for the champion, using wookies advice of keeping a wet palette. It seems to be working well and allowing me do do thinner coats without clogging up the detail of the model.









The back cape with the base coat of liche purple, which i will be going over with warlock purple.









As you can tell ive gone over the parts that i will be doing in gold and silver in black im hoping this will make them stand out more, from what ive seen it seems to be the best way to get the colour to pop.









no highlighting done yet but i think its coming along nicely.


----------



## dragonadam (Mar 22, 2011)

The camera glare on that looks really cool


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Ohhhhhh shiny o.o. That glare is pretty cool looking. I like what you've got so far. I have to agree with wookiepelt, thinning paints and possibly using a wet palette will definitely help smooth the blending and give them a super clean look. Glad you are taking the advice and running with it, some folks get all weird when techniques are suggested.

All in all though everything is looking awesome. Looking forward to another update from you.


----------



## Mursaat (Sep 20, 2010)

my standard bearer for my phoenix guard besides the base and the flesh need to be finished then its done.


----------

